# Cambalache > Cambalache - General >  Nuevas normas...

## Ayy

Yo pregunto... que mas dará la edad que tengamos :Confused:  mas que para crear un mejor royo, me da que lo que va a hacer es lo contrario.... yo tengo 19 años, pero imaginemos que se mas que alguen que tiene 40.... no le gustará recibir correcciones de un ""niñato"" y entonces la tendremos...
Sinceramente pienso que es una medida algo... innecesaria, por no decir otra cosa...  es m punto de vista, vamos.

----------


## oskiper

Mira, yo tengo 31 años, y si tu me das una buena idea o consejo, lo voy a aceptar con mucho placer ya que entiendo que no tiene que ver la edad con el conocimiento.

El problema viene cuando alguien hace una pregunta que muchos consideran "tontas" o "superficiales" o simplemente personas que no tienen tacto para preguntar o infringen las normas del foro.

El trato en esos casos no puede ser el mismo, no se le puede tratar igual a un niño de 12 años que quizás entra a un foro por primera vez en su vida a una persona de 60 años que ya lleva varios meses al menos en internet.

Esta norma nueva se toma en base a la experiencia que hemos tenido con miembros a los que se les ha tratado como a un adulto cuando eran niños y han salido perjudicados por el trato, y si cualquiera de las personas hubiesen sabido que estaban tratando con un niño, habrían reaccionado de otra forma.

Si este foro no fuese virtual y nos reuniéramos en persona sería fácil saber con quién hablas y sus verdaderas intenciones... Pero en un foro la cosa se complica y realmente, el equipo de moderación y yo pensamos que es una idea que aclarará muchas cosas.

Igualmente, la norma todavía no entra en función y todavía podemos discutirlo así que aprovechen este hilo para hacerlo.  :Wink1:

----------


## Thetxaild

Hola,

Yo tengo cuarenta años, en la asociacion a la que pertenezco la mayoria de los magos , tienen tu edad e incluso menos.

Llevo un año con la magia y mis compañeros una media de cuatro o cinco años, osea que saben mas que yo. Que mas me da la edad que tengas si lo que quiero es aprender, si tu sabes mas que yo no tendría ninguna pega en que me corrijieras, al contrario.

No creo que nadie que utilize el sentido comun se vaya a molestar por que alguien mas joven le corrija.

Saludos

----------


## t.barrie

Edito: Oskiper se me ha adelantado, está en todas el tio!!

----------


## DrkHrs

El trato debería de ser igual de correcto independientemente de la edad de la persona. Lo que, supongo, hemos de valorar son los conocimientos mágicos. Francamente creo que es un error basarnos en la edad para diferenciar. 

En realidad las propias personas se identifican a los pocos post que escriben. Ademas, si pongo que tengo 15 años ¿Como vas a hacer para certificarlo?

A favor de la nueva norma está que muchas de las historias que algunos han contado no se sostendrían si supiesemos la edad de la persona.

En cualquier caso yo ya la he puesto, aunque reitero que no me parece que esa medida signifique ninguna mejora para el foro.

Un saludo.

----------


## AHC

DrkHrs

_El trato debería de ser igual de correcto independientemente de la edad de la persona. Lo que, supongo, hemos de valorar son los conocimientos mágicos. Francamente creo que es un error basarnos en la edad para diferenciar._

*Lo que intentamos es NO hacer diferencias...creeme, lo intentamos profundamente.*

_En realidad las propias personas se identifican a los pocos post que escriben. Ademas, si pongo que tengo 15 años ¿Como vas a hacer para certificarlo?_

*Aqui tienes razon pero lo que pensamos y creemos fuertemente es en la buena voluntad de la gente ante todo*

_En cualquier caso yo ya la he puesto, aunque reitero que no me parece que esa medida signifique ninguna mejora para el foro._

*Entendemos tambien que cualquier norma nueva tiene como consecuencia un cierto rechazo pero creeme que TODO lo que se hace es por el bien en este caso del foro para luego trasladarlo a algo mas importante que se va a venir en un tiempo.*

_Mis Saludos
AHC_

----------


## oskiper

A ver... Un ejemplo.

"Holazzzz, Soy un magazo y me sé la skywalker!, el k kiera aprenderla me puede preguntar a alfonsomecomolosmocos@yimeil.com...
Komo le ago para bajarme ese librito de un tal canuto por la intenex?"

Si es un chaval de 12 años... Entiendes sus ganas de aprender, te calmas, te enyoguizas y le respondes:

"Hola Magazo! Te felicito por aprender a levitar! De todas formas, si realmente quieres aprender magia deberías seguir estos pasos y estaremos más que felices en ayudarte a convertirte en un gran mago...."

Ahora, si es una persona de 30 años que comienza a insultar o escribir mails del mismo calibre del citado arriba... El trato no puede ser el mismo porque es simple, es alguien ya maduro, que sabe que hay maneras de comportarse y que en todo sitio hay reglas por seguir.

No es un tema de conocimientos mágicos sino de cómo se nos hace más fácil moderar...

Muchos se han quejado de los malos tratos recibidos en el foro, muchos de ellos tenían razón y un motivo clave ha sido siempre que no se ha tenido en cuenta que el que escribía del otro lado era un niño...

Nos sirve para conocernos mejor y para hacer un mejor foro, si hubiese otro motivo no pondríamos esta regla.

----------


## mayico

si puedo opinar... diré, que la norma para mi no mejora ni empeora, simplemente se queda como está.
 cuando decís y os referís al trato que se le dará a una persona u otra según la edad, no será... que si un chaval de 12 años dice... que es un fp, le diremos joder tio ve al buscador que se ha hablado muchas veces y que haces que no estás estudiando un buen libro? y a uno de 60 mire usted, el tema que pregunta se ha hablado varias veces, aquí le pongo los enlaces, heche un vistazo y comentelo, reucerde... usar el buscador antes de preguntar pero... bienvenido...............

espero que no sea a eso 

tambien el jefazo ha escrito... que una persona de sesenta años tiene unos meses de internet, no lo veo muy correcto eso es muuuuuuuuuuuy relativo, y bueno que creo que no se va a solucionar nada, a mi si cualquier PERSONA, me dice mira chaval vete a paseo, pasaría del tema o lo mando a paseo tambien, sea de cien años o de doce, y me lo tomaría igual, y si me ayudan en algo, me da igual su edad sea de doce o de mil con esto queiro decir que a todos les hablo igual y no me influye su edad.

que si... que es cierto que si leo un mensaje de un chaval de doce, y es un mensaje chorra diré... ainsss la edad del pavo, ñero si es un mensaje de un señor de sesenta y es una chorrada diré... a este señor se le va la pinza.

lo dicho que no veo que solucione, ni empeore.

----------


## mayico

ahhh por cierto decir que lo pongo y punto, vosotros sabréis para que se hace.

----------


## Pulgas

Estoy con Máyico. No creo que resuelva (ni entorpezca) nada. Es cierto que a alguien se le puede responder de una manera diferente si atendemos a su edad, pero el borde seguirá siendo borde; el crío, crio; el enteradillo, enteradilla; y el majete, majete.
Lo que sí me preocupa es que últimamente se están adoptando muchas medidas muy restrictivas que, creo, van en detrimento de este tipo de foro (no puedes vender sin más de 50 mensajes, es imprescindible que pongas tu edad...).
Una de las características de Magiapotagia es la espontaneidad, la libertad, y se empieza a perder.
Sinceramente, creo que estáis intentando "poner puertas al campo" y es un error. Con actitudes así os alejáis del espíritu de este foro.

----------


## oskiper

Básicamente son dos normas nuevas... Sin la norma de los 50 mensajes en el mercadillo volveríamos al estado anterior ¿queremos un mercadillo lleno de personas que quieran empezar su tienda a costas del foro? ¿queremos que se continúen los fraudes en las ventas?

La respuesta es enfática... NO, no queremos eso para el foro, si se les ocurre otra forma de encauzar el mercadillo, bueno, para eso está el subforo de sugerencias, estamos abiertos a nuevas ideas...

Lo mismo pasa con el tema de la edad.

----------


## Chapulín

Totalmente de acuerdo con Mayico y Pulgas.
Y para muestra un botón: recientemente se ha inscrito en el foro alguien que "dice" tener una edad que es obvio que no tiene, puede ser (y espero) que se trate de una broma pero ¿aporta algo positivo saber la edad?
Tampoco entiendo la radicalización de las normas, si durante éste último año se ha vivido una época de descontrol en el foro ha sido porqué todos (y aquí entono un "mea culpa") hemos alimentado a los trolls ya sea para desahogarnos respondiendo mal o por dar cancha a unos hilos sin sentido.
La solución? Si queremos que todo vaya a mejor, vasta con que los que llevamos más tiempo (unos más, otros menos) contestemos a los hilos que se vean dignos de ser contestados (sé que ésto suena mal pero todos sabemos a lo que me refiero) y a los temas ya tratados y retratados responder con un simple enlace; si el que pregunta por un tema ya tratado se le ofrece una respuesta (aunque sea con un enlace de un tema antiguo) no tiene porqué enfadarse ni sentirse despreciado si la respuesta es la adecuada.
Una última opinión, desde hace un tiempo he leído en (demasiadas) ocasiones "así son las normas", "las normas no se discuten, se aceptan" y cosas por el estilo...
Pregunto:¿Así se fomenta el ansiado buen rollo que todos esperamos?
A mí, ésas contestaciones no me gustan nada, chirrían bastante, quizás porqué desde muy pequeñito me enseñaron que de todo en esta vida se puede discrepar, siempre y cuando se haga con educación. ¿Acaso no se progresa revisando unas normas que se creen como dogmas de fe para darles un nuevo sentido y así evolucionar?
El " no porqué no, porqué lo digo yo y punto" me recuerda a una época no muy agradable...

Ojo! Es tan sólo una opinión.

----------


## oskiper

Acepto tu opinión y la tengo en cuenta Chapulín... Aunque me parece que desde el arranque de Magia Potagia 2.0 ya no existen más los "dogmas" o normas "pragmáticas" y a los hechos me remito... Este hilo en otro momento ni siquiera seguiría abierto. En cambio hemos cambiado radicalmente nuestra forma de actuar dejando que expongan sus puntos de vista para lograr un consenso.

----------


## Ayy

Por eso digo, que no está de mas que se ponga... pero de ahi a que sea obligatorio...

----------


## mayico

oskiper jejejee me gusta tu rollo eres un buen jefe, no estás en las alturas y bienes ha charlar estos temas con nosotros eso me gusta.

ahora... cuando te iba a escribir este mensaje me he fijado en tu nombre y es OSKIPER, yo siempre lo he leido así a rapidez y leía OSPIKER, jejeje la dislexia me mata jejejeje no... no soy dislexico soy daltónico pero vamos jejeje.

y ahora lo que quiero decir es...

Ayy: Por eso digo, que no está de mas que se ponga... pero de ahi a que sea obligatorio...

resumes muy bien lo que quiero expresar.

----------


## Ayy

Si yo lo use mas que nada porque me llamó la atención que fuera OBLIGATORIO, asi con mayusculas jeje 
Pero aclarado el asunto, se puede cerrar el hilo.



ModE Ironic: on

P.D: y a mi no me engañais... lo de la edad es para poner n apartado en cambalache de fotos cochinas y restringir la entrada a menores... que lo se yo! jejee
Mode Ironic: off

jajaja

----------


## AHC

Ayy

Gracias por la peticion de cerrar el hilo pero creo que debería quedar abierto...siempre es bueno escuchar nuevas opiniones.

Oskiper....si estas de acuerdo lo dejamos asi.

Saludos
AHC

----------


## mayico

me parece bien dejarlo un tiempo mas abierto hasta que todos los lectores puedan llegar a opinar, pero mandais los moder...
por cierto por vuestra culpa me he obsesionado y ahora no paro de mirar las edades de la gente que postea, aaaaaaaaaaa 38 48 28 18 17 16 19 16 29 37 58 aaaaaaaaa

----------


## Chapulín

Lo siento pero sigo sin entender el motivo de la nueva norma, me he leído y releído éste hilo varias veces y sigo sin entender porqué es "obligatorio" poner la edad.

¿Es por imprimir seriedad al foro?
Ya se ha hablado mil veces sobre cómo se podrían restringir ciertos "foreros" con sus respectivos hilos y se ha respondido otras tantas a cerca de la inviabilidad del supuesto sistema. Si se pone contraseña al foro, lógicamente la tienda que lo esponsoriza (lo he escrito bien?) sale, en parte, perjudicada. 
Por otra parte, es cierto que este foro tiene "algo" que otros no tienen. Yo creo que ése algo es precisamente ésa fluidez y asiduidad en crear hilos nuevos casi a diario.
Entonces ¿qué hacemos? ¿Se permite la entrada de ciertos foreros con sus respectivos hilos o nos apretamos el cinturón tratando sólo temas específicos (eso sí, olvidémonos de crear un hilo diario sobre el TPC o similares...)?
El día que se responda a ésta duda (o seamos consecuentes con ella) todo funcionará correctamente, mientras se pueden crear normas hasta el infinito...

Por otra parte, ni mucho menos soy una persona activa en éste foro, me dedico más a leer y aprender que a escribir pero con ésta nueva norma veo vulnerada una de las libertades principales, ya no de éste foro sinó de internet. La gracia de formar parte de un foro (chats....o lo que sea) es precisamente la preservación de la identidad de la persona, hasta que ésta desee desvelarla. Por ése motivo no veo conveniente obligar a exponer ningún tipo de información que el usuario quiera preservar.
¿Todo éste rollo a que viene? Pues, siendo consecuente conmigo mismo y sin ánimo que suene a reto, yo, no pondré mi edad en el espacio correspondiente (no por nada, sinó por principios), el moderador que lo crea conveniente está en su derecho de banearme o tomar la decisión correspondiente.
En todo caso, y creo que sería lo conveniente para todos, ya que es lo realmente importante, pondría mi "edad mágica" que sería ni más ni menos los años que llevo en la magia.
Aquí lo dejo, más en modo de propuesta que no como un reto.
Ustedes deciden.

Muchas gracias.

----------


## Coloclom

a mi me parece muy buena idea lo de la edad... pero cada quien tiene su opinión, eso es lo bueno de un foro, jejeje.

No sé si habéis leido un post de un chico de 9 años que quería aprender y no sabía manejar el foro. Bueno, le respondí e incluso le mandé un mail para lo que necesitara.

Es por actitud, yo creo que la edad de la otra persona influye en mis respuestas.

A lo mismo, si un chaval de 12 reabre un tema, no me importa redireccionarle en su duda o lo que sea; pero cuando lo hace uno de 17, la cosa cambia.
Como MOD tengo cierta obligación moral de asistir a los que lo necesiten, pero todos sabéis que a diario es necesario redireccionar a gente, pasarles links de tiendamagia, de hilos antiguos, de cómo comenzar, etc, y todo porque no utilizan el buscador, o no se len las normas. Pues eso cansa y a veces uno se excede en sus respuestas... Si ves que tienes en frente a un chico de 12 años te controlas un poco más y se lo das todo masticado. es normal. 

No quiero decir que vean a las personas de diferente manera por su edad, pero si que si tengo enfrente a un niño sabiendo que lo es, sabré mejor cómo actuar.

----------


## YaGo

¿Cuesta tanto poner la edad?

A veces perdemos más tiempo poniendo nuestras aficiones que no son la magia...

----------


## angelilliks

No es por lo que cueste es porque es OBLIGACIÓN a revelar mis datos personales. A mi no me importa, de hecho creo que antes de migrar lo tenía puesto, igual que el avatar.

Ya os digo yo que pasará, los que estamos siempre pululando por aquí (quizás yo ya no estaré) tendremos nuestra edad puesta, el que entre y escribe 2 mensajes (esos que luego mandamos al carajo) ni se va a molestar (ni siquiera lo va a saber). ¿Entonces de qué va a servir? De NADA. Entre otras cosas porque a mi me venga un niño de 12 años o un hombre de 40 pidiendo trucos les voy a contestar, si se tercia, que se han equivocado de web, tengan la edad que tengan debe ser tratado igual el adulto que el niño, entre otras cosas porque la magia no es un juguete o un capricho que le tengas que permitir al niño o al adulto, si le interesa ya aprenderá cómo hay que tratar la magia antes de empezar a aprender "trucos", y entonces se les recibirá con los brazos abiertos.

----------


## Chapulín

Un último aporte sobre el tema y espero que éste sí de que pensar...
En otro foro de magia surgió una noticia relativa a un forero y sus (despreciables) inclinaciones sexuales, no quiero demonizar internet, ni mucho menos (es un  gran medio) pero si ya hay gente que, por desgracia, lo utiliza con fines deleznables, poner la edad de cada uno le facilita el camino a éste tipo de gente ¿me explico?
P.ej: "quedamos y te enseño cómo se hace tal y cuál o quedamos para practicar"
Espero que nadie se sienta ofendido por lo expuesto anteriormente, pero seamos conscientes que estas cosas, por desgracia, ocurren.

P.D.: No, no cuesta nada marcar 2 dígitos en un teclado, es cuestión de preservar la identidad y privacidad de cada uno.

----------


## Ritxi

Ahora si que me has dado mal rollo...

----------


## jlfranco

Yo soy un usuario nuevo y poco tengo que opinar al respecto, pero lo edad no me parece un gran dilema. En cuanto a la madurez de la gente, yo tengo 23 y puedo ser tan maduro como uno 20 años mayor que yo, y un 20 años mayor que  yo puede ser tan inmaduro como yo. Así que me quedo como estaba. 

No me importa meter la edad. A la gente que sí puedo entenderlo, pero si tras un nickname o apodo, va una edad, eso no es desvelar datos personales. Mi apodo se forma con mi apellido en parte, y después viene mi edad, pero en el caso de (inventando un ejemplo) Conan2009 -> edad: 34, pues ya me hace dudar si son datos personales.

Otro tema es el de menores de edad. En la mayoría de sitios (y comprendo lo fastidiado del tema) no lo permiten solo por el hecho de ahorrarse malos rollos. Y eso a la postre perjudica a la comunidad del foro. En este, sin ir más lejos, hay compañeros menores que aportan como el que más.

----------


## Ming

Yo, como muchos de vosotros, puse mi edad antes de que fuese obligatorio, pero también es verdad que me ha costado unos cuantos meses antes de ponerla. No voy a entrar en un foro y lo primero que haga sera poner mi edad, como tampoco pondras tu nombre, ni tu dirección (a ver si alguien te hace una visita indeseada) ...

Chapulín, me has metido un mal rollo ...  :001 07: 

Y respecto a la "edad mágica" ... pues que quieres que te diga ... yo por aquí llevo unos cuantos meses, pero si me preguntas por mi edad mágica sigue a 0.


Por cierto ... mensaje número 50, por fin soy miembro  :001 005:  (me daba ilusión decirlo  :Oops:  jeje)

----------


## Coloclom

Edito:

"Querido Chapulín, te respondo como usuario del foro."    

Esa fue mi primera frase. No creo que fuese necesario preguntar si hay que quedarse con esta imagen del foro,...
La próxima vez intentaré aclararlo mejor...


Pido disculpas por mis palabras, en todo momento fuera de tono, fuera de lugar.
Quizá incluso ofrecí una idea equivocada. Pero como dije inicialmente, era mi idea como usuario, no como MOD.
Como MOD también apoyo la idea de la edad, porque nos facilitará el trabajo a todos. No respondo tu otra pregunta porque ya lo ha echo Ravenous.

Y cómo muestra del buen hacer del equipo de moderadores, y de que no son mis palabras con lo que hay que quedarse del foro, el propio equipo de moderación me ha pegado el toque de atención. Cosa que agradezco porque demuestra el buen camino que lleva magiapotagia.

Una vez más pido disculpas, a todos los lectores, equipo de moderadores por mi mala imagen, a Ayy que abrió este hilo y a ti Chapulín que era a quien me dirigía.

Un saludo

----------


## Chapulín

A ver, sólo he puesto un ejemplo (real) a cerca de la edad, que los moderadores actúen como ellos crean.
Sólo unos detalles:
- No conozco ni un sólo foro donde se OBLIGUE a poner la edad o similar, otra cosa es, como ya se ha dicho, proporcionar libremente la información que se desee.

- """¿Que mientras tanto se pajea? Bueno, allá él, tampoco le hace daño a nadie, que quieres que te diga..."""
Espero que sepas que eso es un delito penado.

-""Bueno, pues en ese caso la culpa será de los padres de los peques, que consienten que su hijo tenga acceso a una web cam sabiendo lo que hoy en día se sabe.""
Espero que nunca te tengas que culpabilizar de las acciones que un deprabado le hizo hacer a tu hijo.

-""Que el enano en cuestión lo hace? Pues hay que ser gilipollas! No creo que haya nadie así."
Perdona pero no puedo estar más en desacuerdo. Repito, es un delito! Si fuese entre adultos no estaríamos hablando de esto. Si es delito es precisamente porqué el niño o no sabe lo que está haciendo o simplemente (desde su inoncencia) no ve problema en lo que hace. Y, por último, si está penado es porqué, desgraciadamente hay muchos niños (gilipollas?) que han caído en ésta...llámale trampa.

Creo que, como moderador deberías revisar lo que escribes antes de publicar, en parte, porque con el cargo que tienes eres un representante del foro ¿Es ésa la imagen con la que me tengo que quedar de éste foro?

Y ya, una última cosa, si tu mismo dices que, por la forma de escribir se intuye la edad de la persona (algo en lo que estoy totalmente de acuerdo) ¿por qué es necesaria la obligatoriedad de revelar la edad (o similar)? 

Ojo! No quisiera que ahora el tema derivase en lo mala que es la pederastia pero es que ésa "puede" ser una de las 1000 posibilidades (no la única, por supuesto) de exponer datos personales.

Por cierto, cuando yo me enteré de lo sucedido también me quedé bastante mal, mi intención no es asustar a nadie.

P.D.: Perdón pero es que con el nuevo formato del foro no sé "citar".

----------


## Ravenous

> Y te diré una cosa más, aquí, a un chaval de 35, seguramente no sea capaz de determinar o intuir su edad, pero a los de 10 a 15 años, creo que no fallas en ninguno, se nota a leguas si son menores de edad, sólo hace falta leer sus posts...


Ahí Coloclom tiene toda la razón, no es dificil fijar un rango de edad a partir de las respuestas, aunque no siempre se acierte. Y si algún desaprensivo pretenfe contactar con menores, probablemente ya tenga su propia técnica para sondear a las victimas potenciales. 

Lo que está claro es que nadie tiene obligación ninguna de educar al hijo de nadie, y tu padre no te enseña que en estos tiempos puede ser poco recomendable citarse a solas con cualquiera (adulto o menor, que hay que ver cómo está el patio), pues poco (que no nada) puedo hacer yo como completo desconocido.

Y como se ha dicho ya, la norma está para evitar posibles ataques o respuestas demasiado duras. puede que no funcione pero el paso de la teoría a la práctica requiere experimentación. ¿Y si está norma fuera la panacea que evitara todos los malo rollos que tiende ha haber con los novatos?
Probemosla, y si no hay ningún cambio claro, se pide que se quite y santas pascuas.
Tened en cuenta que ninguno somos legisladores profesionales, no sabemos lo que puede funcionar o no , pero intentamos mantener tanto el orden como unambiente agradable en el foro, algo que es muy dificil entre personas que no se conocen personalmente, y que se agrava al tratar un tema como la magia, que requiere un gran nivel de secretismo (Pensad que la otra opción es volver a hace cincuenta años, cuando para que alguien te enseñara algo, prácticamente tenías que arrodillarte e incluso suplicar  :Wink1: ).

----------


## Ayy

Joer.... vaya mal rollo que ha surgido....  si lo se no abro el tema!

----------


## Moss

> Probemosla, y si no hay ningún cambio claro, se pide que se quite y santas pascuas.


 

Amén hermano.

----------


## magicpasion

voy a opinar...creo que esta bien que halla que poner la edad obligatoriamente...porque mas alla de el lenguaje con el que hay que hablarle a un chico de 10 o 12 años estamos en un foro que acepta la entrada de menores y como dijo jfranco en la mayoria de foros no se permite...asi que creo que hay que adaptarse a las nuevas normas y si va bien se quedara asi y si no sabemos que en "sugerencias"se lo puede hablar libremente para discutirlo pero no creo que halla que hacer tanto lio ya que los datos personales no creo que se revelen ya que tu tienes un nombre de usuario y no tu nombre y tu apellido y si te llamas tu usuario es juanperez y ven que tu edad es 20 dudo mucho que sea el unico juan perez de 20 años...
saludos.

----------


## Moss

> ...pero no creo que halla que hacer tanto lio ya que los datos personales no creo que se revelen ya que tu tienes un nombre de usuario y no tu nombre y tu apellido y si te llamas tu usuario es juanperez y ven que tu edad es 20 dudo mucho que sea el unico juan perez de 20 años...
> saludos.


 :Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl:   Magicpasion, 16 años. Lógica adolescente. Me acabas de ganar hombre... acabas de echar por tierra el argumento de la privacidad.

P.D. : Pero la próxima vez pon alguna coma o punto, casi me matas de axfisia.

Un saludo.

----------


## Moss

> Pero aclarado el asunto, se puede cerrar el hilo.


Por mí, que así sea.

----------


## anacrin

Bueno, vamos a ver, permitidme, que exprese, al margen, de la polemica.

Que el tema de la imposicion de la edad, no es realmente cierta. Dejando a un lado, el mal rollo, surgido. Propongo, que lo mireis desde el punto de vista, que en este foro, una seccion, con mucho trafico, es la de Mercadillo.

Tras potenciarlo, tanto con la norma de los 50 mensajes, ya que se descubrio, que algunos, lo utilizaban como una tienda encubierta. Pues, se decidio, un minimo de posts, para entender, que era una persona realmente fisica, desean tanto la compra, venta como intercambio.

Si cualquiera, de vosotros, tiene ese detalle de la edad, puede obtener algo mas, de tranquilidad, sabiendo que o es adulto, o al menos, su aporte al foro, ha sido constructivo.

Os recuerdo, que el mercadillo, de este foro, tiene afluencia diaria.

El equipo de Moderadores, hemos considerado, que por vuestra tranquilidad y la de todos, el tema de la edad. Es algo beneficioso, para todos.

Poneros, en nuestra piel, que hubiera sido algo injusto, el decirle a alguien, tu debes poner la edad y tu haz lo que quieras.

Dependiendo, de que con que ojos se mire, se vera de un modo u otro.

Si es cierto, que por el tipo de post, se sabe si alguien es maduro y respetuoso, con los demas, independientemente de su edad.

Pero, repito, al equipo de moderadores, nos parecio buena idea, tanto para aliviar el trabajo nuestro, como para que vosotros obtuvierais, en parte, tranquilidad.

Como nota, todos sabeis, que para obtener el acceso al area secreta, se pidio, el tema de la foto. Y no llovieron rayos y centellas.

Por favor, sed coherentes, ya que la logica y la razon, es lo que debe dictar, como para que entendais, que si bien, pone el tema de edad, como obligatorio, en negrita y mayusculas, los motivos, determinan las razones de transfondo, en todo esto.

Un abrazo, a todos, y deciros, que encantadamente, debatire con cualquiera, este tema, por MP, siempre que os produzca algun reparo, expresaros, abiertamente.

Sin mas, un abrazo.

----------


## Pulgas

Perdón, anacrin, pero no te entiendo.
Lo de la foto para acceder al área secreta no tiene nada que ver con este asunto: es algo que no obliga a todos los miembros del foro, sino sólo a una parte: a los que quieren acceder al subforo. Por tanto podemos considerar que es algo voluntario ¡no obligatorio para todos!
Lo de que seamos "coherentes" tampoco lo comprendo, porque nos imponéis vuestra coherencia, y vuestra lógica, y vuestra razón. ¡Y no tienen porqué coincidir con la mía!
Tengo la edad puesta, es una norma y la acato: nadie me obliga a conectarme al foro. Amén. Pero no me digas que esa debe ser mi lógica, ni mi coherencia. Ni mucho menos que esa es "la razón".
Te dejo con Antonio Machado, para que veas que puede haber muchos puntos de vista:
"¿Tu verdad? No, la verdad. Y ven conmigo a buscarla. La tuya guárdatela".

----------


## AHC

Yo consulto algo a todos.....

MagiaPotagia pide BIEN CLARO que el email de registro sea verdadero y esté activo.
Es un dato privado que bien dieron a conocer sin tanto lio...

Unas hojas atras dije que toda norma nueva trae aparejada cierta resistencia...No me equivoque !!!!....mentalista de primera.

Nota Mental : Yo me pregunto si estos menores de edad se registran en algun foro de Need For Speed para buscar Cheats y le piden Edad.......que dirian  :Confused: .....jajajaja.... te la dicen, te la escriben y te mandan una Carta Documento enseguida pero por favor dejenme entrar que necesito Jugar con un amigo y ganarle en la ultima carrera.
O NO  :Confused:  :Confused: 


Abrazos
AHC

----------


## Magnano

yo estoy de acuerdo con esta norma, tengo 16 años, y que, se me va a tener menos en cuenta por lo poco que he vivido en comparación a los demás? pues no, porque me las he visto en muchos fregados y mas o menos salgo bien de todo, así que no creo que se me vaya a tratar diferente de como se me trata ahora

saludos!

----------


## Chapulín

Sólo quiero dejar clara una cosa, se ha repetido varias veces lo del mal rollo, que conste que en ningún momento me he sentido ofendido y, por ende, espero no haber ofendido a nadie. Simplemente se está discutiendo sobre un tema y he expuesto un ejemplo "duro" pero nada más.

Sigo pensando lo mismo a cerca de la privacidad de cada uno y la OBLIGATORIEDAD de desvelarla, está claro que hay 2 puntos de vista muy marcados.

Por cierto, es EVIDENTE que si pongo p.ej.: pepeperéz15 no soy el único Pepe Pérez de 15 años que hay en el mundo pero si que estoy dejando claro que soy un menor. A ver si me explico, lo edad lo veo mal en tanto que me siento obligado a desvelar algo que , en un principio, no deseo desvelar ¿o también veríais igual de bien que fuese obligatorio poner la dirección del domicilio? o el número de teléfono? Siempre claro, justificando que es por el buen rollo del foro (no me burlo, lo digo por poner el mismo motivo que el real).

En cuanto a lo del mail activo, quizás yo soy un bicho raro pero tengo 3 mails:
Exclusivo de trabajo.
Amigos y conocidos para mails con más o menos chorradas.
Foros, páginas de internet, subscripciones y demás.
Es evidente el orden de restricción que atribuyo a cada mail, verdad?

P.D.: En ningún momento he mencionado que por la edad de cada uno se deba tratar diferente, precisamente defiendo la igualdad, trata como te gusta ser tratado.

----------


## Ritxi

Entiendo que haya alguien que desee mantenerse totalmente en secreto, peor tambien deben entender que desde el equipo de Moderación se intentan poner las normas por el bien de todos.

Y si realmente la norma no funciona, se quita y ya está. Estamos abiertos a debatir y hablar lo necesario.


P.D.-
Uno de los post con más páginas de respuestas:

http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthre...highlight=edad

----------


## rafa cama

Voy a dar mi opinión:

El tema es el siguiente:

Este foro ES un foro abierto. Su filosofía es ser un foro abierto.

Hay otros foros que no lo son. Estupendo. Yo soy miembro de varios. Me parece bien que haya foros más restrictivos, pero éste no lo es.

Las normas, actitudes, etc. no se toman porque le convenga al dueño de la tienda. Os puedo asegurar que sus escasa participaciones en el foro de moderadores han sido para reafirmar que tenemos carta blanca.

Muchos usuarios se han quejado desde antes del traslado de plataforma del deterioro del foro.

Los moderadores hemos recogido el testigo y hemos intentado llevar a cabo medidas que, sin cambiar la filosofía de foro abierto, intenten remediar poco a poco algunas cosas.

Como somos humanos, pues a veces nos equivocamos. O no. Pero siempre con la mejor intención.

Además hay un estupendo foro de sugerencias que está para que nos déis vuestras opiniones, a favor o en contra, etc., etc.

Siempre se ponen en consideración y se trata acerca de ellas.

Ahora bien, y para dejarlo clarito de una vez por todos. Por muchas, muchas, muchas normas que pongamos, nosotros no somos los principales "responsables" de la marcha del foro. Soys los usuarios. Y los usuarios veteranos tenéis una responsabilidad añadida. Dando ejemplo.

Por mi, cuanto menos normas sean necesarias, mejor. En serio. Es mi postura personal. Pero por otro lado sí que quiero desterrar algunas actitudes prepotentes, chulescas, etc. en las contestaciones. Me fastidian enormemente.

Esta norma en particular hemos pensado que podría servir para mejorar. Igual estamos equivocados. Bueno, para eso está este hilo. Pero se quede o no se quede esta norma, lo importante no es que exista o no. Lo importante es que hemos creído que era necesaria por una razón. Quizás la norma no sea necesaria. Pero erradicar el problema que ha hecho que pensemos que está bien sí es importante.

Como digo, voy a dar mi opinión personal. Muy personal.

Para mí, cualqueira es bienvenido en este foro, siempre que trate con respeto a los demás.

A quien le moleste que un recién lelgado empiece a preguntar sobre el último juego de la tele, tiene dos posibilidades: No contestar o contestar con toda la educación del mundo que en este foro eso no se hace. Cualquier otra cosa está fuera de lugar.

Para corregir actitudes o echar "broncas" estamos los moderadores. No porque seamos mejores, ni más guays, ni nada. Por una simple razón de organización. Si veis un mensaje que incumple las normas, no os lancéis al cuello (por muy buena intención que tengáis). Le dais al botón de reportar el mensaje y nosotros nos encargaremos.

¿Queremos un foro de calidad? El primer paso para que la gente hable de temas de calidad es que hable con la tranquilidad de que no va a ser atacado. Que se habel con calma y buen rollito. Lo demás vendrá por sí sólo.

Pero esto no es una dictadura. En serio. Usad el hilo de sugerencias, mandad MPs a Skiper, con todo lo que creáis conveniente, y SIEMPRE se os escuchará.

Quizás me he liado un poco y me ha quedado un tocho, pero bueno.

Un saludo.

Rafa Cama

----------


## DrkHrs

Rafa, sigo pensando que poner la edad es algo innecesario pero tu último post me ha aclarado algunas cosas y comparto totalmente tu punto de vista. 

Un saludo.

----------


## oskiper

Creo que Rafa ha dejado más que claro la idea del equipo sobre el foro en general.

Lo IDEAL sería que no existiesen normas y que todos nos comportáramos con espíritu de comunidad aportando y teniendo buen rollo.

Pero está más que comprobado que no es así, al parecer las normas no pueden dejar de existir y aún cuando existen normas, muchos las infringen a propósito.

Un caso de muestra es el mercadillo, una sección creada con la idea de poder intercambiar cosas que no uses más... Todos saben que el foro no acepta otras tiendas de magia, es simple, si no te gusta el foro, no entres y listo, internet rebalsa de foros de magia.

Pero no, la opción que toman muchos miembros es entrar, cumplir las normas escritas, pero vender (por ejemplo) artículos nuevos, sin usar... No sólo 1 artículo sino decenas.

Encima tienen más de 50 mensajes pero todos dentro del mercadillo.

NO, NO SOMOS TONTOS, podemos parecerlo, podemos hacernos pasar por tontos, pero no lo somos, sólo que elegimos mantener el buen rollo.

Las normas se crean sólo con el fin de mejorar el foro y a la vista está que está mejorando mucho en cuanto a aportaciones como en lo estructural.

----------


## oskiper

Estuvimos discutiendo largo y tendido con todo el equipo de moderación a raíz de este hilo sobre la implementación de la nueva norma y a pedido de la comunidad, hemos decidido removerla como norma aunque permanecerá como invitación el colocar la edad para evitar malos rollos.

Igualmente, recordamos que la norma PRINCIPAL del foro es mantener el buen rollo ANTE TODO CONCEPTO Y EN CUALQUIER SITUACIÓN.

Dicho ésto cierro el hilo.

----------


## oskiper

Reabro a pedido.

----------

